
Actionable Magento 2 site speed tips. 30+ Dev expertise, 6K words, 22 tips - whynotboth1
https://onilab.com/blog/magento-2-performance-speed-optimization-guide/
======
kingcone
not bad, definitely better than most of the stuff out there

